# What font do you use?



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got Font Changer (root) from the market, and was wondering what people like to use for fonts on their phone.
If you can link font file and screen shots.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Ubuntu

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Roboto. I ubuntu is great too.


----------



## tizzmahnizz (Jul 16, 2011)

Loving the Roboto font as of right now


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Roboto

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Depends, but I mostly use Caviar Dreams or Arimo

Oddly enough I hate how roboto looks on most roms for the Thunderbolt


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Some of my favorites are Forgotten Futurist, Sansation, Champagne & Limousines, and Candara.

I have complete font folders saved and just move them and change permissions in Root Explorer. So it makes changing fonts pretty easy, never really liked the font changer app.

Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Some of my favorites are Forgotten Futurist, Sansation, Champagne & Limousines, and Candara.
> 
> I have complete font folders saved and just move them and change permissions in Root Explorer. So it makes changing fonts pretty easy, never really liked the font changer app.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


Agreed, but the one I use allows you to manually choose .ttf's and etc and customize individual types (i.e just replacing Droid Sans etc, and customizing the bold version as well) I'd give you the name but it's also font changer lmao.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Gallette is my favorite!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Roboto Condensed, it's smaller and less round while still looking very clean.

sent from HTC Mecha running Thundershed CM7


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

ive got the whole ics theme going on right now, roboto all day!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Im rockin the Sony sketch

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Im rockin the Sony sketch
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I installed this, and I love it, its really nice, thanks for sharing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Gentium. Love the way out looks on the Rezound. I've always used absolute system root tools to change mine









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm just using stock fonts.
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

